# need a gaming rig for 25000



## somi96 (Feb 24, 2011)

pls tell me a gaming rig (excluding monitor ,spkrs, kbrd , mouse) thnx


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2011)

^^Please fill in the pc build questionnaire template. Follow *this* link.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html

^^ Please fill this

------------- 

Vicky bat, didn't see your post...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2011)

25k is very less budget for a 'gaming rig' since you want to include a monitor too. are you a hardcore gamer or casual? which all games you will play?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

guessing by his/her name:somi96
looks like 1996...may be 9th class
so not a pro gamer i guess/....


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 24, 2011)

^^
don't take age as a factor for deciding wether a person is a pro gamer or not


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

^^yeah thats right
well i too jumped into gaming pool when i was in 8th class


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ same as me


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 25k is very less budget for a 'gaming rig' since you want to include a monitor too. are you a hardcore gamer or casual? which all games you will play?



He has written excluding monitor. So I guess 25k is good enough for a decent config. I am a bit outdated on the prices, so please correct me if I'm wrong

AMD Athlon II X4 640 - 5k
Gigabyte 880GMA UD2H - 4.5k
Radeon HD5670 - 5.4k
4GB RAM - 2.4k
1 TB Seagate HDD - 2.8k
FSP Saga II 400W - 2k
Cooler Master Elite 430 - 2.5k

totals somewhere around 25k

Please modify the suggestions if something is wrong. I gave a suggestion because he doesn't seem to be a frequent visitor and would be disappointed if there were no responses when he visited 2 days later


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ Pretty decent rig. Well optimised. Just add a good ups like *apc 600va @ 1.8k.*


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Buddy said:


> AMD Athlon II X4 640 - 5k
> Gigabyte 880GMA UD2H - 4.5k
> Radeon HD5670 - 5.4k
> 4GB RAM - 2.4k
> ...



well balanced rig
no changes required

just in case if OP wants to game at higher resolutions,then he can go for Elite 310 along with 2gb ram and should choose HD 5770/gts 450


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X4 640|4600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H (if available, else get from ThITWares)|4600
*RAM*
|2*2GB Kingston/Corsair/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3|2400
*Graphic card*
|Sapphire/MSI HD 5670 1GB|5300
*HDD*
|1TB Seagate 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22x SATA|900
*Cabinet *
|Cooler Master Elite 430|2500
*PSU*
|Corsair CX400|2700
|
*Total*
|
*25700*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2011)

OOPS coolbuddy - i misread it as *Including* 

*but guys remember this - *
*dont suggest a fsp saga II 500/400w with bottom mounted psu cabby. remember the short eps12v problem sammy and i faced.*

now a little try from my side  - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*

Processor|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
Motherboard|Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H|5500
Ram|Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB|1100
Graphic Card|Sapphire HD6850|9500
HDD|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
PSU|Corsair CX400W|2600
Cabinet|NZXT GAMMA|2000
|
*Total*
|25600
you can always add ram (as only 1100 bucks) later but not a graphic card


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Really good config. Jas. But its better to go for a QUAD core proccy as games are getting multicored now a days.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks, ya he can reduce on mobo to Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k and get Athlon II x4 640 @ 4.6k.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2011)

squeezing 6850 in that budget was superb
good work lad


----------



## masterkd (Feb 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar's rig is superb..good gpu and psu..decent cpu, mobo and cab..really cool!!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 25, 2011)

We don't have enough information for the right suggestion. But I would say if he has a monitor 19" or smaller, better to go with HD5770 and a quad core CPU. However DH6850 would be the better choice if he has a 20" or larger monitor. Games have become very demanding these days, so better to squeeze in the best card that one can afford.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 25, 2011)

6850 is the best choice in gpu at its price. Its got no competitors yet. Op should go with athlon x4 640.

I agree with jaskanwar here. Ram and hdds can be added later. But a good gpu is hard to upgrade later for those on a tight budget. So its better to get the gpu now.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2011)

The same is the case with CPU too.


----------



## manujohn (Feb 25, 2011)

Where's the OP...?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ Probably he dropped the idea of purchasing.... 

BTW 6850+CX400W+X4.

Jazz, you think CX will handle this rig, say if he is gonna add a bit more of RAM and HDD's?


----------



## somi96 (Feb 25, 2011)

thanx for evry1 for clearing the doubt im in 8th standard but my exams r starting so im not so frequent onlne


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2011)

^^good luck for ur xams kid
so anything finalized?


----------



## somi96 (Feb 25, 2011)

i hve a 22 inch monitor. im using a ps3 to right so im writing in short


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2011)

6850 suits your 22"

thanks everyone 

fg it will handle easily. no problem.


----------



## somi96 (Feb 25, 2011)

any games for this config (im gonna buy this rig in between march to june so any chnge?)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 25, 2011)

ah, play all games. but just be careful with metro 2033.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2011)

ys all the prices will be lowerd. nvidia gts550 will be another option and we will tell you.

it will run all games i suppose.


----------



## somi96 (Feb 25, 2011)

will an aio b a bttr option


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2011)

aio?
whats that?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2011)

He means All In One desktops as posted in another thread.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 26, 2011)

no dont get an aio. you get much better hardware in assembled.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

@Jaz

AFAIK CX400 will not handle 6850 with a Quad Core. The bare minimum would be VX450. Getting a VX450 to avoid any problems, and why hanging with CX400 and expect it to give it full potential?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

^^agree


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2011)

*@ op*
No not at all. Don't get an aio.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^No not at all.



May i know why?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 26, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> May i know why?



well quad core may be but the tdp is less. is that right vicky?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ Consider the fact that OP will add more HDD's later may be try to OC it.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 26, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Consider the fact that OP will add more HDD's later may be try to OC it.



well then OP can get vx450 to be on safe side.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ That is what i said, i guess.

safe to be better than sorry.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> May i know why?



Hey buddy, it was meant for op and not piyush. His post came in between. I told op not get an aio like you guys.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

what was the confusion about?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ The confusion is i was pointing to op and telling him "No not at all" i.e not to buy an aio. But didn't check the page and it actually got posted pointing to you. *Furiousgamer* got confused a bit with this.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, thats right


----------



## somi96 (Feb 27, 2011)

if  my budget would b 50k then


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2011)

somi96 said:


> if  my budget would b 50k then






*Componenets*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*

Processor|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
Motherboard|Intel DP67BG|8500
Ram|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2600
Graphics Card|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II/OC|15000
HDD|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/WDC 500GB Blue|1700
PSU|Corsair VX450W|3500
Cabinet|CM Elite 430|2500
Monitor|Benq G2220HD|7300
|
*Total*
|52100


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

@jassy
HD 6950 @ 15k?
from where?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2011)

baba its 6950 1GB not 2GB.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 27, 2011)

From 25k to 50k!! Budget Directly doubled...
Your Dad agreed???
Then its great..

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

Any better mobos available other than intel???


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

@jassy
i thought only 2gb was available


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2011)

baba amd launched a 1gb at lower price to compete with 560. although performance of both 1gb and 2gb is same!

saswat that intel mobo is superb in every aspect.


----------

